# B A N D U N G - "Everlasting Beauty" The City and Cityscape Photos



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*B A N D U N G
The City and Cityscape Photos









*www.infobandung.co.id








​http://ayobandung.com/read/20151021/60/4071/akhir-minggu-bandung-full-agenda-pesta-rakyat










http://incity.co/cerita-gedung-sate-kota-pahariangan-bandung/










http://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/5304...comment-hasil-jepretan-dslr-ane-barusan-gan/1





> *Bandung* (/ˈbændʊŋ/ or /ˈbɑːndʊŋ/) (Indonesian: _Kota Bandung_) (Dutch: _Bandoeng_) is the capital of West Java province in Indonesia and the country's third largest city by population, with a population of over 2½ million in the city itself, while its sprawling metropolitan area had a population of 8.6 million in 2011. Located 768 metres (2,520 ft) above sea level, approximately 140 kilometres (87 miles) south east of Jakarta, Bandung has cooler temperatures year-round than most other Indonesian cities. The city lies on a river basin surrounded by volcanic mountains. This topography provides a good natural defense system, which was the primary reason for the Dutch East Indies government's plan to move the colony capital from Batavia to Bandung.
> The Dutch colonials first established tea plantations around the mountains in the eighteenth century, and a road was constructed to connect the plantation area to the capital (180 kilometres (112 miles) to the northwest). The Dutch inhabitants of the city demanded establishment of a municipality (_gemeente_), which was granted in 1906, and Bandung gradually developed itself into a resort city for plantation owners. Luxurious hotels, restaurants, cafes and European boutiques were opened, hence the city was nicknamed _Parijs van Java_ (Dutch: _"The Paris of Java"_).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandung


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Alun-Alun area, Central of Bandung*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*a view of alun alun with Bandung's Grand Mosque on it*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*a view from North of Bandung
*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung street view*

all pics by mohamad adityo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582750&page=30


*Gedung sate area*










*Braga area*










*Balai Kota Area*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*R.E. Martadinata Street*



























http://anekainfounik.net/2015/12/28/ini-penampakan-jalur-pedestrian-di-jalan-riau-bandung/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Cikapundung Riverspot*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*a view of central bandung*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Vanda park*




























http://www.rajatourbandung.com/air-mancur-menari-di-taman-vanda/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Grand Mosque of Bandung*










agareds.photoshelter.com









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/23900369191/in/dateposted/










asdtourtravelbandung.files.wordpress.com









yourbandung.com










www.wego.co.id


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Marbela Hotel Bandung as seen from Bukit Bintang*













*Catedral Bandung*












*Aston Braga*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*some view to some old bandung area*










*The Trans Complex*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung the nature landscape*





























https://goestotravel.wordpress.com/2015/11/13/bandung-surga-di-tengah-kota/











http://www.pegipegi.com/travel/jalan-jalan-ke-bandung-naik-kereta-seru-juga-lho/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Asian African Carnival- Bandung*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

http://simomot.com/2015/04/25/foto-foto-keren-karnaval-asia-afrika-di-bandung/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

http://simomot.com/2015/04/25/foto-foto-keren-karnaval-asia-afrika-di-bandung/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung, Nature Landscape*

*Lembang area*

*tangkuban parahu mountain*











*Jaya Giri Eco Jungle Park*










*Maribaya waterfall*











*The Ranch, Horse Adventures*











http://www.initempatwisata.com/wisa...pat-wisata-di-lembang-bandung-terpopuler/190/




*Maribaya lembang*









http://anekatempatwisata.com/5-tempat-wisata-alam-di-bandung-yang-wajib-dikunjungi/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tebing Keraton Bandung 1*








































http://travel.grivy.com/h/i/131528399-berwisata-ke-tebing-keraton-yang-hipster


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*another view of tebing keraton*














































https://wicakz.wordpress.com/2015/05/12/hunting-foto-subuh-ke-tebing-kraton-bandung/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Situ Lembang*











*Maribaya*











*kampung Daun*










http://surgatraveller.com/7-tempat-wisata-di-lembang-bandung-tercantik/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*32 incredible things to do in Bandung for an extraordinary vacation*
https://indonesia.tripcanvas.co/bandung/things-to-do/
by Matin Firas Harahap 
id page https://indonesia.tripcanvas.co/author/matin/




> Be it the food, shopping, or the gorgeous views, visitors come from all over to experience different things to do in Bandung’s exquisite atmosphere. In Bandung, capital city of the West Javanese province, there’s never short on things to do.
> Nestled between three mountains, Bandung is well known for its cool calming weather, similar to that of places in higher altitudes. That’s also perhaps a reason why Bandung is commonly referred to ‘Paris van Java’ for its rich heritage in arts and culture.
> 
> With millions of tourists flocking here every year, just what is really there to see in Bandung?



*1) Feed the deer and camp at Ranca Upas, Ciwidey*


> Do you know that other than the white lake (Kawah Putih) at Ciwidey, you can also visit the Deer Conservation Park and Camping Ground at Ranca Upas?
> Here in Ranca Upas, you can even buy vegetables or carrots to feed the deer (~Rp. 5,000) or simply watch them graze peacefully.














> There’s also an outdoor adventure park (yes, with a tree house!) and water rides where your kids can have fun while you soak in the hot springs.













*2) Go on Vacation Before you even Unpack your Bags: Stay at Bandung’s Unique Hotels*



> If your trip to Bandung is a form of getaway from the hustle and bustle of the city, the accommodation of your choice should also be a reflection of that.
> Fancy a slumber on sheets of satin, under a thatched roof of wooden huts surrounded by nature’s melody and the echo of a gushing waterfall in the distance? The Sapu Lidi Resort might just have the answer to your needs.














> And if you have always wanted to get closer to nature and spend a night camping in the woods, but just can’t stand the thought of not being able to charge your phone or go to the bathroom in peace, you can now get the best of both worlds and have a go at glamping! Soak up the wilderness without sacrificing the comfort of modern-day amenities.
> Bandung isn’t Paris Van Java for no reason. If you’re looking for a taste of Europe in West Java, the GH Universal Hotel is your answer. With Renaissance-style decor inside and out, you might even forget that you’re in Bandung!














> At Saung Gawir, you can even stay at the Joglos and pick strawberries at your doorstep!















> Or you can take a dip in the infinity pool of Dulang resort and unwind with a cocktail, as your eyes feast on a mesmerising view of paddy fields and city lights in the horizon.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*3) Go on a Family Adventure at The Lodge Earthbound Adventure Park*



> Looking for a fun way to spend the weekend with the family?
> Say no more – the Lodge Earthbound Adventure Park is rigged with activities for children of all ages.














> You can either chose to meditate amidst the pine trees in the cool mountain breeze, or run around shooting each other with paintball guns – there’s plenty of fun, games and activities you can do.













*4) Reconnect with Nature: **** Pakar*



> Whether you fancy a short stroll for a splash of greenery to your everyday routine, or exploring the 2500 species of fauna, there are just so many things to do in this patch of forest just north of the city centre.
> **** Pakar contains two adjacent parks separated by Jl. Maribaya, and both parks offer different but equally interesting sights to see.


*a) Historical tunnels and an Instagrammable cliff: Taman Hutan Raya Ir. H. Djuanda*


> A mere 30-minute drive from the city center lies Taman Hutan Raya, or ‘TaHuRa’ for short.
> Stretching across 590 hectares of land, the Taman Hutan Raya was built to conserve Bandung’s diversity of plants and flowers. Named after Indonesia’s 10th Prime Minister, a museum showcasing Ir. H. Djuanda’s memorabilia along with artifacts found in the area can be found in Taman Hutan Raya.
> There is a spot up the park locals refer to as ‘Tebing Keraton’, a cliff with a stunning view of the pine trees below, very instagramable.












*b) Waterfalls and hot springs: Taman Wisata Maribaya*



> Known as the home of Curug Maribaya, Taman Wisata Maribaya is located just north of Taman Hutan Raya. The park is easily accessed through Lembang, but there is also a walkway from Taman Hutan Raya.














> Getting to the Maribaya waterfall is a joy itself; walking through the forest treks while breathing in the fresh mountain air is a great way to rejuvenate the body and mind.
> Upon reaching the waterfall, visitors can even feel the water droplets as it cools the skin and bask in its refreshing scent.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*5) Eating Out Shouldn’t be an Average Experience: Themed Cafes and Restaurants*



> Planning to take the children out for dinner for a special occasion?
> Bandung is the place for those looking for a culinary haven. Just look a little harder and you just might find themed eateries with a ‘wow’ factor for a truly unforgettable dining experience.














> Take the girls out for a treat at Nanny’s Pavillon and pleasure your tastebuds with its famously mouthwatering peach pancake with vanilla ice cream and blueberry pancake cheese roll.
> Let them choose between a variety of cottage-themed rooms, from the bedroom to the bathroom (with toilets for seats, no less!).
> Alternatively, have you ever wanted to dig into fresh lobsters onboard a ship? Or maybe your goal in Bandung is to dine at all those cool cafes!
> One place you shouldn’t miss is Kampung Daun. Besides the Sundanese traditional dishes, you get to enjoy your meal in a bamboo gazebo, surrounded by trees and the sounds of a gushing waterfall.













*6) Chilling in an Exquisite Atmosphere: Lawang Wangi Café & Art Space*



> Located higher up in the mountains leading to Lembang, the view from this café is astonishing – it’s surrounded by greenery by day, and when night falls, city lights can be seen from the 200-degree panorama on a deck.














> The place may be crowded during late afternoon and you may have to wait for a table, but it wouldn’t be so bad, because at the Lawang Wangi, there are four galleries (on display – works of local contemporary artists and emerging art students) bound to keep you occupied.














> And if you’ve got the munchies or sudden cravings, no worries, the cafe serves a variety of snacks and light meals.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*7) A Miniature Zoo on a Mall Rooftop: Bandung’s Paris Van Java*



> Once you are done shopping in Paris Van Java’s multiple chains of retail store, be sure to spare an hour or two at this hidden gem on the rooftop.
> Perfect for educating young children on caring for animals, the rooftop garden at Paris Van Java has two separate attractions – the Lactasari Mini Farm and the Bird Park.














> Get ready to be greeted by a flurry of kaleidoscopic-coloured tropical birds!
> Upon entering the aviary, you’ll be given crickets in a cup for the birds to feed on. The bird park houses some of Indonesia’s rare birds, such as the Parrots of Nusa Tenggara and the Hornbills of Borneo.














> On the other side of the rooftop lies the Lactasari Mini Farm, a tiny farm where only five species of animals are kept – goat, sheep, cows, rabbits and Siberian Huskies.














> You’ll be equipped with aprons, vegetables and a bottle of milk for feeding the animals.
> The farm is well-maintained and clean, so you don’t have to worry about dirt and animal stains – you can totally visit in comfort.



*8) Coral Rocks at the Top of a Mountain: Goa Pawon and Stone Garden of Padalarang*



> After a 20-minute hike up Mount Pasigit, there lies the mouth of Goa Pawon (Pawon Caves), a significant historic site where ancient human remains (now on display in Bandung’s Museum Geologi) were found.














> Take a few steps further towards the peak of the mountain and you will find an array of calcium-rich rocks, which are usually found along a beach.














> Scientists believe that there once existed a sea stretching from Padalarang to Negreg, with Bandung lying hundreds of metres underwater. The theory is that a few volcanic eruptions later caused the valley to be formed.
> Here, you can find seashells embed on the rocks, bizarre indeed!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*9) Take your Tastebuds on a Journey: Floating Market, Lembang*



> If you’ve been to Thailand before, do you love its floating market?
> You can find one too in Bandung!














> Enjoy a wide selection of traditional Indonesian food served from small boats with a beautiful view of a lake.














> For those looking for western dishes, the Rockpool serves pizza and pasta within the vicinity.














> You can also do various activities, such as the usual ATV and paddle boat rides, swan feeding or visit the cactus garden and stone garden.













*10) Kill Two Birds With One Stone: Have a Feast with a View*



> What better way to bask in lush greenery of the valley from above, than from a few selected restaurants with a warm grub on a plate served right in front of you?














> The hills that surround the city provide an abundance of vantage points, ensuring that there’s no shortage of spots with spectacular views for you to enjoy your dinner.
> One of the first few eateries with the concept of ‘dinner with a view’, is the legendary Warung Daweung (roughly translates to Daydream Cafe) nestled right on top of Bukit Moko.














> Retaining its title, the Bukit Moko is one of, if not, the best spots in all of Bandung to appreciate a breathtaking view of the city from above the valley. It provides an exceptional sight from dawn till dusk, and even after the sun goes down, the lights of the city appear as stars in the night sky.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*11) A House on the top of a Waterfall at Situ Patenggang*



> Just 10 minutes away from the well-known ‘Kawah Putih’ lies a lake that you would definitely regret to miss.
> Legend claims that Prince Putra Prabu of 15th Century West Java and Putri Titisan Dewi met in a heart-shaped island in the middle of Situ Patenggang, after being separated for years due to the difference in their beliefs.
> The surrounding view is purely breathtaking – tea plantations circle the area, so it looks as though someone had spread a green wool rug across the landscape.






















*12) The Mystical lake above the Clouds: Kawah Putih*



> This Crater Lake, which formed after Mount Patuha blew its top, has been considered a mystical one – birds that flew near the area would die, which made people reluctant to find out what was really up there, until the 19th century when a German botanist explored the area and discovered a beautiful crater lake














> Its crystal blue waters changes with the weather conditions, and is lined with fine white sand, giving visitors an otherworldly experience. Even the vegetation around the area is quite different to those below.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*13) Draw closer to Nature at the Dusun Bambu Family Leisure Park*



> An hour away from the city lies a patch of paradise, ‘where the grass is green and the girls are pretty’.
> The Dusun Bambu Family Leisure Park is located right on the foothills of the Situ Lembang region, where the air is at its purest. In fact, getting to the actual park requires a shuttle ride from the car park.














> This site serves as an escape for those tired of the hustle and bustle of the city, perfect for families in urgent need of an alternative destination besides malls!














> You can participate in numerous activities, from riding in hot air balloons to canoeing from hut to hut, enjoying the crisp atmosphere of Lembang.














> Since the park closes at 10pm, guests who still haven’t had enough can stay in one of the wooden cottages. Those looking for a bit more of an outdoor experience without the hassle can rent a 6-person tent for 1,400,000 IDR (USD 108) a night.



*14) Not Your Average Adventure Store: Eiger Flagship Store, JL. Sumatra, Bandung*



> One of the biggest names in local outdoor equipment, Eiger was founded in 1993 by Ronny Lukito in Bandung.
> 20 years later, the brand has gotten so big that they decided to move their flagship store in Cihampelas to Jl. Sumatra, with Ridwan Kamil, the Governor of Bandung, as the architect.














> There’s a sleek-looking eatery on the second floor called Kafe Khatulistiwa, where food from across the archipelago is served.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*15) Pick Strawberries in the hills of Lembang and Ciwidey*



> Brought to Bandung by the Dutch during the colonial era, berries, most commonly strawberries, are discovered to grow well in Bandung.














> As a result, the roads leading to Lembang and Ciwidey are abundant with strawberry plantations that guests can come and harvest themselves.
> The ‘Natural Resto and Strawberry Land’ offers 1.5 ha of strawberry fields in the Lembang countryside, all grown using organic fertilizers.














> Besides strawberry picking, the restaurant has also been featured in multiple television shows, shedding light to its strawberry-themed menu.
> The ‘Gourame Goreng Strawberry’ and ‘Nasi Liwet Strawberry’ are two must-try dishes here!












*16) Cruise the City on the Bandros*



> Short for ‘Bandung Tour on Bus’, the Bandros was launched by Bandung’s current Mayor, Ridwan Kamil.
> The red tour bus resembles a mini-sized London double decker bus, with an open-air upper deck, and complete with an old-fashioned interior where wooden floorboards meet metal railings and stained glass.














> The 30-minute tour brings you to Bandung’s historical landmarks, such as the Gedung Sate, **** City Hall, Jl. Braga, and many more. And you’ll also get a tour guide who will explain a dash of the city’s history.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*17) Shop and dine outdoors at Cihampelas Walk*



> Built on a hilly slope, the Cihampelas walk (or CiWalk for short) is a mall like no other.
> With only a third of the total 3.5 ha of land being made into buildings, CiWalk utilizes a lot of open spaces and decades-old trees.














> Hunt the many local and international retailers available, from Pierre Cardin to Metro.
> Once all the shopping is done, grab some grub in the cafes and restaurants lined up along the outdoor plaza.














> If that’s not enough, the Cihampelas Walk offers activities suited for everyone – a toddler’s playground, video game arcade, movie theaters, karaoke and two nightclubs. It’s a city of its own!














> The building architecture also showcases the fusion between environmentally friendly sculptures and contemporary abstract design – truly a concept found nowhere else.




*18) Release your Inner Cowboy: De’Ranch, Lembang*



> Previously an actual ranch, this family favorite was transformed into a leisure park in 2007 and since then has become one of Bandung’s must see attractions.
> Guests are given cowboy costumes and a horse ride (with a professional at bay, of course) to roam the 5 hectares of greenery.














> There are 22 activities to choose from, which cost between IDR 20,000 – 200,000 (USD 2 to 15), including archery and gold hunting.














> Not to mention, guests can also learn how horses and cows are taken care of – from feeding, bathing, to milking the cows.
> You can even purchase the milk and meat – sold fresh from the actual livestock!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*19) Lay Eyes on the Magnificent Javanese Niagara: Curug Malela*



> Standing at 70 metres tall and 50 metres wide, Curug Malela can be considered as Bandung’s largest waterfall.














> Either it’s the distance (it’s about a three-hour drive from the city), or the rough terrain (much needs to be conquered to get there!), Curug Malela is the kind of place that people talk about but have never really gotten the chance to see it for themselves.
> So if you get there – congrats – achievement unlocked!



*20) Wish upon a Meteor Shower at the Bosscha Observatory*



> You can wish upon a star at the Bosscha Observatory in Lembang.
> Trust us, this is a sure romantic way to impress your date. And it makes a great family day out too, to get the kids to learn about the planets and constellations.
> One-of-its-kind in the country, the observatory was built in 1923 during the Dutch colonial era and was acquired by Institut Teknologi Bandung in 1959 for research in mathematics and natural sciences.














> The observatory is only open to the public between 9:00-13:00 on Saturdays (it’s advisable to make a reservation beforehand).
> And depending on the weather conditions, lucky visitors can even get the chance to see Jupiter, Venus and several Nebulas.
> Yes you may also get to witness a meteor shower – it’s only visible on a few nights every other month. A schedule is shown on the observatory’s website, so you can prepare to go check it out in advance!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*21) Go Behind the Scenes of a Traditional Orchestra: Saung Angklung Udjo*



> Marketing itself as a ‘one-stop cultural workshop’, Saung Angklung Udjo is the perfect destination for visitors looking for an educational entertainment experience in Bandung
> Made from bamboo tubes carved to produce a particular note, the Angklung produces a sound unlike any other musical instrument, and is considered a unique identity of the Sundanese culture.














> You can attend Angklung-making classes and watch how it goes together with a traditional dance and puppet show performance.














> Udjo Ngalegana, a traditional craftsman, built the place in 1966 as a means of giving back to the community. All proceeds of Saung Angklung Udjo go to students education, most of whom are local underprivileged children in the area.



*22) Ride one of Asia’s fastest roller coasters in Trans Studio Bandung*



> Split into three areas – Studio Central, the Lost City, and Magic Corner, the Trans Studio Bandung claims to be one of the largest indoor theme parks in the region.
> The attractions are correlate with the shows on Trans TV, a similar concept to Disneyland and Universal Studios.














> Let your kids learn a thing or two at the Science Centre, where the exhibits aim to spark interest in science among children.
> Don’t forget to ride on one of Asia’s fastest roller coasters, which reaches an exhilarating speed of 120 kph in 3.5 seconds!
> And of course, do join the daily parade of endless laughter through the streets of Studio Central.
> After a day at the Trans Studio Bandung, you can shop and dine at the Trans Studio Mall right below the amusement park. Those looking for a remarkable overnight experience can stay at the world renowned Trans Luxury Hotel, a 5-star accommodation in the heart of Bandung’s downtown.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*23) Take a Boat Ride or Cross the Love Bridge at Situ Cileunca*



> Surrounded by tea plantations, Situ Cileunca (Lake Cileunca) sits 1500m above sea level where the air is cool and fresh.
> This is where you can take a boat ride around the lake and marvel at the beauty of the landscape.














> Don’t like to get too close to the water?
> You can take a stroll along a bridge across the lake, which connects two villages together.














> Initially constructed to improve trade between the two villages, it has also brought a lot of couples together, thus it’s aptly named Jembatan Cinta (Love Bridge).




*24) Art Utopia: Selasar Sunaryo Art Space*



> Established in 1998 by Drs. Sunaryo, the Selasar Sunaryo is an art gallery that captures Bandung’s creative personality, showcasing works by local artists including that of Drs. Sunaryo.














> Besides the gallery exhibitions, art gatherings are commonly held in the vicinity and occasional classes are open for public, usually free of charge! Be sure to check their website for dates and timings of events or special exhibitions.
> When you’re fatigued from walking around the gallery, you can sip some coffee at the ‘kopi selasar’ while enjoying the view of the **** countryside, for about IDR 50,000 ($4).


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*25) Take a Dip in the Healing Waters of Sari Ater Hot Spring Resort*



> After a long day of exploring the city, you might want to loosen up those sore muscles for another day of sightseeing.
> Located near volcanoes, natural hot springs have developed over the years and have been used by the locals as a relaxation method. That’s coupled with the beliefs that soaking in the hot springs would beautify physical appearances, and also heal rheumatic, muscular and nervous system problems.














> You can choose from five bathing pools, and you aren’t comfortable bathing in public, you can rent the private rooms.














> Other activities are also available – you can rent the usual pedal boats for an off-road track!




*26) Buy an Eco-Friendly Pair of Jeans at Firebolt Clothing*



> Established in 2001, this one-of-a-kind clothing store should not be mistaken for any other stores out there.
> Realizing the magnitude of carbon emissions in the farming industry, mainly due to cotton, the founders of Firebolt Clothing decided to go organic with their clothes.














> As a member of the Organic Trade Association (OTA), the products come from trees that are fertilized by non-chemical means, not exceeding 30% of what the trees require.
> And what’s best? These trendy outfits won’t burn a hole in your wallet. Clothes from this outlet range from $10-$15 per piece.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*27) Trace the Roots of Java at the Museum Geologi Bandung*



> Often overlooked by visitors in Bandung, this museum harbours some of Indonesia’s most prized artifacts with reference to the geological background of the country, such as landform structures to prehistoric beings.
> The collection exhibited in this museum includes a few of the **** Erectus, believed to be an early form of the modern day human, a replica of the notorious Tyrannosaurus Rex Osborn, and a showcase of rock minerals you never knew contributed so much to our world today!














> Located right in the heart of the old city, several other attractions like the ‘Gedung Sate’ and ‘Lapangan Gasibu’ are right around the corner, perfect for those looking for a taste of local street food.



*28. Visit a Traditional Village with an Ancient Culture: Kampung Naga*



> Just an hour away from the city of Garut lies a village called Kampung Naga (or ‘Dragon Village’ in English).














> Unlike almost every other village, Kampung Naga still relies on a traditional governance system used since hundreds of years ago, where the Head of the Village is the most powerful person in the village.
> As they refraining from using electricity, the residents of Kampung Naga have little or no communication to the outside world.
> If you want to visit, you’ll need to inform the head of the village. After which, you will be given a sharing session on how the village is run, and will also be shown around, such as the places where the people farm crops and livestock, and even a tour of one of their houses!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*29. Soak in the Mesmerizing Atmosphere by the Lake at the Situ Bagendit*



> Legend claims that there used to live a wealthy merchant who forced villagers to work hard for small wages. And this lake was where she drowned in the tears of the people who suffered under her, along with all her wealth.
> The lake itself is surrounded by mountains, and for those looking for a peaceful retreat, look no further – noise levels here are paid special attention by the authorities.














> You can indulge in the atmosphere by renting a raft ride around the lake for as little as 25,000 IDR ($2) for 15 minutes.














*30. Cheer on an Age-Old Sport: Ram Fighting in Garut*



> As a Sudanese heritage, ram fights have been held for hundreds of years in West Java. Once every few weeks, a dirt ring is staged from village to village, complete with live traditional music, commentators and judges.
> The rams, which can cost up to 130,000,000 IDR (USD 10,000), are dressed up in brightly coloured ornaments and bells.
> During a battle, the rams joust head to head, usually for 10 rounds.














> The fight ends when one of the rams flee from the ring, so for the faint-hearted, fret not – there’s no bloodshed involved.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*31. Hike and Camp to catch the Sunrise: Mount Papandayan*



> For most people, hiking up a mountain may sound like a task too challenging to conquer – you have to navigate through the difficult terrain and hostile weather, just to sleep in a tent and eat canned food.
> But this is already considered a beginner’s mountain by many outdoorsmen, as you can reach the camping ground of mount Papandayan after only 2 hours of trekking.














> Once the tent has been set, hikers can wander off in the Edelweiss Meadows, also a great spot for watching the sunrise.














> Another beautiful spot is the Hutan Mati (Dead Forest), which is where a patch of forest and vegetation was burnt off during a volcanic eruption, leaving only tree trunks behind.












*32. Travel Back in History at Situs Karangkamulyan*



> This is an archeological site where the remains of the Galuh Kingdom, one of the earliest kingdoms of Indonesia dating back to the 7th Century, lies.
> Home to several historical objects and monuments, such as the king’s throne, the queen’s bathing area and the chambers holding treasures and weapons, this site is pretty well-preserved to this day.














> If you ask for a tour guide on the site, you’ll learn some local beliefs – some of the objects on display are linked to superstition, like the prosperity stone, or a slab of rock that is said to increase a woman’s fertility when sat upon!


thanks to Matin Firas Harahap
https://indonesia.tripcanvas.co/author/matin/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fascinating photos, nice places!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ well thank u Romashka01, its so nice of u


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Living in the past*
http://bandungsae.com/old.htm



> Imagine if we live in the past, Bandung in 1930's, with all of its beauty and quietness..














> walk around grootepostweg (Asia Afrika street)..














> or take the horse cart and feel the windy ride..














> via the intersection of bragaweg with grootepostweg..














> or we can ride our bicycle around Banceuy..














> send the postcard in the big post office building to the love ones..


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

> see Charlie Chaplin's movie in Elita, the most luxurious movie theater in alun-alun..














> stay one night in the old Grand Hotel Homann..














> or in the beautiful old Preanger Hotel.. (and try one of their lovely cars?)














> feel the quietness of prapatan lima..














> meet a friend in HBS at bilitonstraat (now SMA3)..














> or take a picture with 4 of your good friends in the front of THS (now ITB) at Ganeca street.














> passing by Riau straat, green and shady..














> see the old train goes by across viaduct.. nice view with the lovely buildings in the background..


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung city skylines*


*North of Bandung area*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung central area*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bandung City Center part 2*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*West of Bandung area*


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*East of Bandung*


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

posted by bazredd

Ir. H. Djuanda Street:

free photo hosting
screen shot on windows
picture uploading

by AirWin


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ thanks renshapratama for sharing
those pedestrian are under maintenance 
kay:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

Surapati street










view from the swiming pool crowne plaza hotel Bandung










Cihampelas Skywalk










all pics by bobotoh


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

Bandung cityscape




























all pics crd to kang bobotoh


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

from ibraabim




















Kosambi area









by reshaP @instagram


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Monpera*










source


*Cihampelas*








[email protected]


*Tegalega*









flyoodrial @instagram


*Asia Afrika - Parapatan Lima*










by deysyah


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tegal Lega*











*pasteur*


















https://www.instagram.com/dudisugandi/


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

endar said:


> those pedestrian are under maintenance
> kay:


yeah, Djuanda street (**** Area)





Riau street




posted by _simplyrammy_ & _bobotoh33_


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous neighbor!
lots of love and admiration from KL!


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

thank u LeeighIam for your wonderful comment and love from Bandung to our best neighbor KL and Malaysia.
:hug:


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Riau Street





From Didi Ruswandi


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Babakan Siliwingai, am area of forest city in Bandung :




From https://www.facebook.com/didi.ruswandi


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

by Windu Mulyana


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

by Rizal Pohang


----------

